# Vocational school for an anti-social job? What program should I pick?



## Zimbardo (Jul 31, 2010)

At this point in my life I've been going to either university or community college for 5 years post high school graduation. I'm thinking of quitting school to try to find work. I've never worked before.

So, I thought maybe vocational school could help me train for a job that might suit me better than being a cashier would, and might eventually lead to at least stable work for me, if not a job that could give me benefits down the line. 

I'm thinking about Food Prep, Baking, Pharm Tech, or some sort of clerical thing. 

Do any of you know what it's like to train for that/do that sort of work? 

Any other programs come to mind as something doable for someone who has a really hard time interacting with people? I don't care what the subject is, I just want to give myself the best chance for success. If you can give me any ideas of work that isn't socially demanding, or at least work that would be more available to someone who will not be able to hide their shyness during an interview, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i just finished medical transcription school. U barely make anything at first, but it's supposed to grow as u improve (it better anyways hehe). Google Career Step if interested.


----------



## Zimbardo (Jul 31, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> i just finished medical transcription school. U barely make anything at first, but it's supposed to grow as u improve (it better anyways hehe). Google Career Step if interested.


My vocational school has a medical transcription option I think...Do you have to talk on the phone a lot? How stressful is the job? Do you work in an office or at home?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope, i don't have to talk on the phone at all. If i have questions, i can email someone, but that doesn't happen much. It's not too stressful. The company i took a job with wants to know a general idea of when you'll be on typing, and a lot of companies have line requirements, but they allow new MTs to work up to them. I work at home. I'm not sure if this is true, but i've heard that most online companies won't hire you unless you went to either Career Step, M-Tec or Andrews. W/other schools, i think u'd be more likely to get a job working in an office. That's just what i've heard anyways.


----------



## Zimbardo (Jul 31, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> Nope, i don't have to talk on the phone at all. If i have questions, i can email someone, but that doesn't happen much. It's not too stressful. The company i took a job with wants to know a general idea of when you'll be on typing, and a lot of companies have line requirements, but they allow new MTs to work up to them. I work at home. I'm not sure if this is true, but i've heard that most online companies won't hire you unless you went to either Career Step, M-Tec or Andrews. W/other schools, i think u'd be more likely to get a job working in an office. That's just what i've heard anyways.


Hmmm interesting. The option of working at home would be great.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Lab technician, medical tech, CAD draftsman, plant operator

All employable, decent paying jobs that require minimal interaction with people, don't involve manual labor/being outside, and don't require a 4 year degree. 

Although, if you have the opportunity to go to a university, I'd take advantage of that. Just make sure its in something that has practicable application in the real world and you can get a job in it when you graduate. If you're already in college and only have a few semesters left, why not just finish?


----------



## Zimbardo (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Lab technician, medical tech, CAD draftsman, plant operator
> 
> All employable, decent paying jobs that require minimal interaction with people, don't involve manual labor/being outside, and don't require a 4 year degree.
> 
> Although, if you have the opportunity to go to a university, I'd take advantage of that. Just make sure its in something that has practicable application in the real world and you can get a job in it when you graduate. If you're already in college and only have a few semesters left, why not just finish?


I like the idea of lab tech or medical tech better than CAD, but I'm still not sure exactly what is involved with those types of jobs. The only reason CAD seems maybe out of the range of my abilities is that my spatial skills are not so great.

I'm 2 years away from finishing college pretty much. I have the units to transfer somewhere, but no upper level courses under my belt. I don't think I'm smart enough to do a major that has a practicable application to the real world, like Computer Science or IT. I would have to choose the easiest major, and for me would probably be Psychology. I already know I'm never going to do anything related to that.

I do question if getting the Bachelor's is worth it still though. It is something to think about, not a decision to make lightly.


----------

